# Ip 0.0.0.0 Help



## VolcomStone (Jul 7, 2008)

My IP went to 0.0.0.0. I read somewhere that i have to start DHCP Client but i cant find that. I have Windows XP SP2 Home Edition. When i go to>Start > Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Computer Management > Services and Applications > Services, the DHCP Client is not there on the right pane where it shows all the services. 

I am in US using Verizon DSL. DSL Connect Rate (Down/Up) 1792 KBits/Sec by 448 KBits/Sec. The modem is Westell VerseLink Model 327W. Wired connection on a Dell Dimension 4500 with Windows XP SP2. Firefox is the Internet browser in use.

When I try to use the "repair" button it gets stopped on Renewing IP Address. I tried using WinsockXPfix, reinstalling the Ethernet adapter, inpconfig/all shows:

Windows IP Configuration:

Primary DNS Suffix:
Node Type: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address: 00-08-A1-23-DE-51
Dhcp Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
IP Address: ?
Default Gateway:
DHCP Server: 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers: ?
?
?

Tunneling adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address:FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled: No
IP Address: ?
Default Gateway:
NetBIOS over Tcpip: Disabled

ipconfig/renew shows an error "An error occured while renewing interface Local Area Connection 3 : The RPC server is unavailable."

Any help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.




Here's a stack repair for XP, see if that helps with the issue.

[TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.[/b]

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

